
Show HN: StarTrack – GitHub star history and stats - seladb
https://github.com/seladb/StarTrack-js
======
ecesena
Really nice!

If I can suggest:

1) update the browser url so I can share directly, no need for the copy button
(I shared it with my team, then the link was wrong, then I went back and found
the copy button).

2) maybe cache the result for like 2h? it should be barely 0 cost, but if I
refresh or share with someone who clicks immediately it’s almost instant.

------
dudidu
Very cool stuff!!

